# Website been Optimized V6 :)



## Gizmo (4/6/15)

My hosted optimized the database last night and converted the database to MariaDB. The load seems much better now. Only bug I have noticed is that Taptalk is not working I will be resolving this in a hour or 2 hopefully.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 7


----------



## Schuller (4/6/15)

Thanks @Gizmo


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (4/6/15)

I think the database was taking strain because of all these gifs.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/15)

I have to say the DB optimization has had a huge effect... we are back up to speed! Thanks @Gizmo!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (4/6/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I think the database was taking strain because of all these gifs.


Hehe, especially yours - gives me a headache!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (4/6/15)

Andre said:


> Hehe, especially yours - gives me a headache!



Don't stare at it for too long!


----------



## Andre (4/6/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Don't stare at it for too long!


Not to worry - you are going to be the first on my "ignore" list. So shall not see your posts at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/15)

Thanks @Gizmo
All working fine on this side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (4/6/15)

Andre said:


> Not to worry - you are going to be the first on my "ignore" list. So shall not see your posts at all.



Can't complain about that, if you ignore me would that set me to auto-ignore you?

Would be brilliant.


----------



## Andre (4/6/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Can't complain about that, if you ignore me would that set me to auto-ignore you?
> 
> Would be brilliant.


Just pulling your leg, bro.


----------



## Viper_SA (4/6/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Can't complain about that, if you ignore me would that set me to auto-ignore you?
> 
> Would be brilliant.



So much love.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (4/6/15)

Andre said:


> Just pulling your leg, bro.



Also pulling yours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (4/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> So much love.....



Love is in the air


----------



## nemo (4/6/15)

Working much better today, I was ready to see what size cloud my laptop would vape if I bypassed the power supply and put 220v straight into it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Q-Ball (4/6/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Also pulling yours.



Was just about to decide on which flavour popcorn I should go for.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

Up to speed on my side, thanks @Gizmo.

PS. For the other 2 posters; "pulling" and "love" in the same sentence, does not sound right.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (4/6/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Was just about to decide on which flavour popcorn I should go for.



I recommend The Daddler

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/15)

Oh happy days... after a few days of pain and anguish life is returning to normal with some high speed access to my home forum... having fibre optic links to your favorite forum doesn't help much when the database is taking strain! 

Life is once again good!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (4/6/15)

Awesome stuff 

... but why not V8 one time. Could only be better with 2 more cylinders


----------



## picautomaton (4/6/15)

Thanks Gizmo, response times are good... vape on


----------



## ET (6/6/15)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but i'm looking at the website frontpage, enjoying the nice big pictures when i notice the loading bar at the bottom of each pic. So i check my internet connection and each time a pic is loaded, my connection downloads a small amount of data (the pic obviously). Thing is, eventually the pics cycle through their loop and i start seeing the same ones again. But they still get downloaded fresh every time. Now the amount of data is small, but it's still back and forth communication between my home pc and the ecigssa website. Now all you need is 100 people all online with the main page open and the drain on system resources becomes much more. I don't know if this will actually put a drain on the website or not but thought i should mention it at least

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (6/6/15)

Andre said:


> Just pulling your leg, bro.





SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Also pulling yours.



Oh get a room!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

